# Game 11: New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns (11/22)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (4-6)* vs *New Orleans Hornets (8-3)*
*When: Wensday, 22nd 
Time: 7:00 Arizona 
TV: My45*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:  *  






































*(PG) Steve Nash - (SG) Raja Bell - (SF) Shawn Marion - (PF) Boris Diaw - (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*New Orleans Hornets Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Chris Paul - (SG) Desmond Mason - (SF) Peja - (PF) Marc Jackson - (C) Tyson Chandler*​

Chris PM when you're ready to start doing the threads again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You should click the feature to make all votes public after you type in what the poll question is.

We need another win, but also need to look good in doing so.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't expect Shawn to guard Peja, expect Shawn to guard Chris Paul. D'Antoni has been doing this with the better scoring guards that we've been playing, and Chris Paul definitely qualifies. Look for Raja to guard Leandro a lot, they might put Leandro on him from time to time as well, and Shawn may play some minutes guarding him if he's on when Chris is resting and Peja is out there. However, the most apt question would be, how many points do you think Matrix will hold Chris Paul to?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Don't expect Shawn to guard Peja, expect Shawn to guard Chris Paul. D'Antoni has been doing this with the better scoring guards that we've been playing, and Chris Paul definitely qualifies. *Look for Raja to guard Leandro a lot*, they might put Leandro on him from time to time as well, and Shawn may play some minutes guarding him if he's on when Chris is resting and Peja is out there. However, the most apt question would be, how many points do you think Matrix will hold Chris Paul to?



Why would Raja guard LeAndro? Keep him from stealing minutes in the future?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like the Suns how they match up with the Hornets.
Tyson and Mason in my opinion are liablities on offense. Desmond is
good for some fastbreak dunks. But his J is wack. Tyson also struggles
in the post. So I hope Amare can keep him off the boards, where he seems
to get the majority of his points. Diaw can guard West, and he can take
West of the the dribble of offense. 

The Suns have to make up their minds on who they focus
their attention the most. Let either Paul or Peja try and beat us. I'd prefer
Peja since he's one dimensional, shooter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol nice avy.

I'm really surprised at how this God/Pat thing I started caught on this much too haha.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets will be without David West.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol nice avy.
> 
> I'm really surprised at how this God/Pat thing I started caught on this much too haha.



I think it's still an inside joke between Suns fans. lol

Girloves, who will be starting for West?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Probably Marc Jackson...I think Bass is in the Byron Scott Memorial Doghouse and Simmons is too foulprone to start.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I think it's still an inside joke between Suns fans. lol
> 
> Girloves, who will be starting for West?



Scott may insert Marc Jackson in Wests' spot as he did tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, I'll put him as the starter. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha dr seuss man that is one funny avatar. Pat burke is the man. Anyway about the game, I hope we win, duh! Nah I say suns 110 hornets 103. P.E>


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Why would Raja guard LeAndro? Keep him from stealing minutes in the future?


No more late posting for me. 

Switch that to Chris Paul, I don't want Raja guarding Leandro. Leandro needs to score as often as possible. Every game he doesn't get 37 points, I'm wrong!

... That's right, every last game of the season until he scores 37 points, I'll be predicting that he gets 37. 'Cause that's the best way to be wrong... consistently.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

good defensive effort for phx tonite, and good win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> good defensive effort for phx tonite, and good win.



Yeah, I was very happy with their defense. Not happy
with Diaw being so passive. He should of tore up Paul.
It made him look bad. He needs to get that aggressive mindset
when they decide to switch guards onto him.

Amare struggled. He just didn't get in the flow of the game.
The ball was slipping from his hands alot. We have to be patient.
He's definitely better then he was a few weeks ago. He had 3 straight
awesome games, and now with two semi-decent games. We shouldn't
worry unless he's playing like this at the end of the season.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

What happened to Barbosa? He only played 10 minutes tonight! 

I read that Amare got a cold, so I understand why he played so little. And what about Barbosa? Has he gotten injured?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MarshallBR said:


> What happened to Barbosa? He only played 10 minutes tonight!
> 
> I read that Amare got a cold, so I understand why he played so little. And what about Barbosa? Has he gotten injured?



LB went out with a sprained ankle. I don't know how 
servere it is. But I wouldn't be surprised to see him sit
when they host the Nets Friday.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> LB went out with a sprained ankle. I don't know how
> servere it is. But I wouldn't be surprised to see him sit
> when they host the Nets Friday.


Thanks for the info. I hope it doesn´t happen that way, because he gives the suns a spark off the bench. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> LB went out with a sprained ankle. I don't know how
> servere it is. But I wouldn't be surprised to see him sit
> when they host the Nets Friday.


It's supposed to be minor, I think Eddie Johnson said it was closer to him just rolling his ankle than spraining it substantially. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------

